# Molly not doing any better



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well as some of you know Molly has been on antibiotics since this past Saturday for a urinary tract infection. We thought she was doing better but yesterday noticed blood in her urine again and she had a few accidents in the house (pee) after eating. This morning I woke her up at 5:30am to go outside and when we got back in she vomited. So far she has vomited 3 separate times It's just liquid not bright yellow kind of the color of chicken broth but thicker. Her last one was white and sort of foamy (hard to explain)

I am not sure if I should give her any food and the vet doesn't open til 10 am this morning. He said she had to take her antibiotics with food. I was thinking maybe trying a bit of hamburger with rice?? Not really sure what to do.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I bet it is the antibiotic making her sick. I always heard small amounts of cooked chicken with rice for an upset stomach, but I really don't know. 
Poor little Molly. Hopefully Ruth or Nanci or one of the other medical people will be on soon to advise you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no poor Molly (& you with all the upset & worry) 
Did she eat well yesterday, I remember reading a thread about dogs doing foamy sick in the morning because their tummies were empty & to give them a biscuit at bedtime? 
I would feed her, if she is hungry she will hopefully keep it down - if not she will just be sick again?
Please let us know what the vet says - is going back today over her UTI? X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Renee . . so sorry tiny Molly is sick this morning!! I'm not a professional with animals . . just people . . but just in case this is a reaction to the antibiotics . . I would not give her morning dose of antibiotics as this would now be on a very empty tummy. I would wait for the Vet to open and ask for advise. Sometimes antibiotics initially help improve conditions, then bacteria becomes rather resistent and symptoms return. In this case it seems her symptoms are rebounding from resistence as well as possibly having a tummy reaction to the antibiotic. I would certainly want a Vet visit today to sort everything out. Please keep us posted . . we all adore beautiful little Molly.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes Tracey she ate fine yesterday she had some food at 8pm and took her antibiotic at 9pm. She will be going to the vet again today so likely he will have to do blood tests and an x-ray to see if something else is wrong. I hate this she is sleeping right now. I went to pat her but she didn't move much you can tell she isn't feeling well We have an extreme cold weather alert here today and I take her out every 2 hours it's not fun!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Nanci! I am calling him as soon as he opens and she will be going today for sure!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Yes Tracey she ate fine yesterday she had some food at 8pm and took her antibiotic at 9pm. She will be going to the vet again today so likely he will have to do blood tests and an x-ray to see if something else is wrong. I hate this she is sleeping right now. I went to pat her but she didn't move much you can tell she isn't feeling well We have an extreme cold weather alert here today and I take her out every 2 hours it's not fun!


Oh it's such a worry, ruby had a spell of been sick, it lasted about 36 hours, she was a little sorry for herself.
I hope she is ok - we'll all be thinking of her.
& wrap up warm!!! Get that lovely hat on! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly. Poor you.
Let us know what the vet says.
Gentle loves to little Molly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My Molly!!! If I wasn't so exhausted I drive up there right now and hug you and mommy. It is so stressful I know. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Donna I just called the vet he was there so he told me not to give her the antibiotics this morning to give her some chicken and rice to see if she will eat. She is going in at 1pm he is going to keep her for a few hours and do some x-rays and blood work. He said that maybe she is vomiting because of the meds. I just want her to be better now! Will keep you updated


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Poor you, and poor miss Molly.  Any news yet? I do hope the vet can figure out what is making her so poorly and sort it quickly, its SOOOOOOOOOOO horrid when our fur-babies are poorly. Big hugs from us.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sending all of our healing thoughts to Molly today. Lexi and Beemer gives much poo hugging. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Renee it's almost 11.00, but I'm sure you haven't heard anything yet. Poor you and Molly. Hope she feels better soon, and no more health issues!!:hug::hug:

Bette sends Molly gentle sniffs and kisses.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Oh Miss molly you are a worry  Hope everything is ok? Sending hugs from me and the girls x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just caught up with this, so sorry to hear she's still unwell (and in freezing conditions it's not remotely funny). Lots of big hugs to both of you, good luck at the vets xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Hey Renee . . so sorry tiny Molly is sick this morning!! I'm not a professional with animals . . just people . . but just in case this is a reaction to the antibiotics . . I would not give her morning dose of antibiotics as this would now be on a very empty tummy. I would wait for the Vet to open and ask for advise. Sometimes antibiotics initially help improve conditions, then bacteria becomes rather resistent and symptoms return. In this case it seems her symptoms are rebounding from resistence as well as possibly having a tummy reaction to the antibiotic. I would certainly want a Vet visit today to sort everything out. Please keep us posted . . we all adore beautiful little Molly.


Just caught up with this! Have been in work all day  sorry I missed it. I agree with everything Nanci has said - I expect little Molly baby is in the vet clinic around now? Sorry you're all having a rough time with this, I hope the vet can get it all worked out today for you and for Molly. Poor girl 

Sending love and hugs xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is at the vets right now. She will be there til 3:30pm. I feel bad for her I could hear her whining when we were leaving. He is going to do an x-ray to see if she has any stones in her bladder or kidney's and blood work to make sure everything is fine. Won't get the blood results today but the x-ray probably. Will keep you updated Thanks for all your help and advice!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

ah poor Molly and poor you Renee, hope Molly is back to her full health in no time, It's so worrying when they don't feel well and they can't tell you what's wrong. Sending Molly big hug and lots of kisses xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. The waiting must be hard. At least you know your vet loves Molly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh poor Molly! I hope she starts to pick up soon and that her kidneys are fine!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well back from the vets he did the x-ray and there is either a crystal or a stone in her bladder. Her bladder wasn't full so it was hard to tell so he put her on a special diet called Medi Cal Urinary SO. He said to keep giving her the antibiotics and keep her on this food for a week. I guess if it's a crystal that it can dissolve it. He will do another x-ray in a week with a full bladder so that he can see if it's still there. If this doesn't work she will need surgery to remove it

She can't have any treats for the full week just the food, yogurt and her antibiotics. Another 300 dollars today really need to look into insurance. Should of done it way back but too late now. Lets hope this food dissolves the crystal or stone!

Very discouraged about the whole thing. She is so young.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Awwww. Poor little Molly. Hopefully it works itself out on its own. Hugs to all of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Well back from the vets he did the x-ray and there is either a crystal or a stone in her bladder. Her bladder wasn't full so it was hard to tell so he put her on a special diet called Medi Cal Urinary SO. He said to keep giving her the antibiotics and keep her on this food for a week. I guess if it's a crystal that it can dissolve it. He will do another x-ray in a week with a full bladder so that he can see if it's still there. If this doesn't work she will need surgery to remove it
> 
> She can't have any treats for the full week just the food, yogurt and her antibiotics. Another 300 dollars today really need to look into insurance. Should of done it way back but too late now. Lets hope this food dissolves the crystal or stone!
> 
> Very discouraged about the whole thing. She is so young.


Awk sorry Renee. Not what you or anyone would have wanted to hear. Will stay positive for you all and hope this thing dissolves.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Molly and poor you! Did he give you anything for her pain? I ask this from personal experience. Kidney stones are like labour pains but with no rest between contractions and no baby at the end.  

The good part is that really healthy people and dogs with really heathy diets get them. He might advise you to drop down a notch to a food of lesser quality?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You thought it might be a crystal eh? Fingers crossed for you all xxxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't been on today so just caught this. Poor Molly, and poor you, what a stressful day you have had, I expect it seemed forever when she was in the vets. Lets hope the food will do the trick, we want our Molly back to her lovely self. Love and kisses to Molly from Arlo and Savannah xxxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ow, that's not good.  Although it does explain why it wasn't getting better I suppose. Hopefully the new diagnosis and special food will do the trick, poor miss Molly, and how ironic that her food might be 'too high quality?' Get well soon Molly-Moo.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Renee, I'm sure Molly will be better soon. For her sake, the sake of all the gray hairs this has given you and Christine (and the rest of us!), and for your wallets, I hope the rest of the new year is completely healthy and happy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh darling little Molly - I hope she is ok and the meds work, thinking of you all and sending love hugs and get well wishesxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Poor Molly and poor you! Did he give you anything for her pain? I ask this from personal experience. Kidney stones are like labour pains but with no rest between contractions and no baby at the end.
> 
> The good part is that really healthy people and dogs with really heathy diets get them. He might advise you to drop down a notch to a food of lesser quality?


He said she wasn't in pain just maybe a bit of discomfort when she pee's like a burning sensation. The stone/crystal is in her bladder. This new food he put her on is just temporary to see if it will dissolve the stone.



AliAlfie said:


> Ow, that's not good.  Although it does explain why it wasn't getting better I suppose. Hopefully the new diagnosis and special food will do the trick, poor miss Molly, and how ironic that her food might be 'too high quality?' Get well soon Molly-Moo.


It's not her food that caused it. He said that it's common in small and medium dogs I just hope this food helps dissolve it I don't want her to need surgery


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fingers legs and every thing else crossed that the food works x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just wanted to send good wishes, woofs and hugs from me and barney. Havn't been on here for a couple of days, so sorry poor Molly is still unwell. Get better soon Molly.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How is little Barney?? Hope he is better


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh i hope Barney is better also?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Renee...let me know if you need a hug...Lady and I will be over. I'm not working tomorrow. Big hugs to you Christine and Molly! Hoping that it will dissolve...positive thoughts and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Renee, sorry to see Molly is unwell. Fingers crossed the crystal dissolves!
If I were you I would consider swapping to a wet food. I know the vet has said it's not food related but there is lots of feeling out there that either the processing or the dryness of kibble can cause/ contribute to kidney problems. The kibble takes moisture from the dogs internal system as it breaks down and rehydrates in the dogs stomach, keeping the dog in a constant low level state of dehydration, which is bad for the kidneys. Maybe worth thinking about?
Get well soon Molly.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Renee, what a way to start the new year. At least the vet said it's not causing pain. We had a shih tzu when i was younger and he used to get stones in his urine. The food helped him, I will keep my fingers crossed! I can't believe how much it costs when they are poorly, let's hope it's resolved quickly and doesn't become a reoccurring problem. Poor Molly she must be so fed up, and you and Christine must be so concerned too! Not to mention the cost of treatment, insurance is such a good thing to have but I bet if she'd had it she probably wouldn't have used it yet, that's the way it goes. Big hugs xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> It's not her food that caused it. He said that it's common in small and medium dogs I just hope this food helps dissolve it I don't want her to need surgery


Really glad its not her food that's caused it, (not that I was suggesting it was, just picked up on a previous comment. ) We try to do the best we can, providing what we believe is the best of everything, its such a minefield out there!  Keeping everything crossed that gorgeous Miss Molly responds well to the new food, and anything uninvited in that bladder of hers is soon gone...certainly hope she doesn't need surgery. Come on Molly, we're ALL rooting for you!  Hugs to you and Christine too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How is miss Molly this morning? 
Does she have to go back for more X-rays to see if the pesky little crystal has gone?
Crystals are supposed to have healing powers - so let's hope this one allows Molly to heal quickly! Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear little Molly is not too well, really hope the food does the trick and she is back to her usual self in no time, may be worth looking into insurance but it probably wouldn't cover this happening again anyway as they will not usually cover any pre-existing health problems.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Renee...let me know if you need a hug...Lady and I will be over. I'm not working tomorrow. Big hugs to you Christine and Molly! Hoping that it will dissolve...positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww thanks Amanda You're the best!! I wouldn't make you drive down here in this freezing weather. We are managing Christine took today off so we will alternate going outside every 2 hours brrr!! -35 degrees Celcius here this morning. Molly was on 3 paws poor thing the balm wasn't working so well this morning Thanks for offering to help:hug::hug: Enjoy your day off and keep warm!!



wellerfeller said:


> Hi Renee, sorry to see Molly is unwell. Fingers crossed the crystal dissolves!
> If I were you I would consider swapping to a wet food. I know the vet has said it's not food related but there is lots of feeling out there that either the processing or the dryness of kibble can cause/ contribute to kidney problems. The kibble takes moisture from the dogs internal system as it breaks down and rehydrates in the dogs stomach, keeping the dog in a constant low level state of dehydration, which is bad for the kidneys. Maybe worth thinking about?
> Get well soon Molly.


He has her on a wet only diet now it's a special food that can help dissolve the crystal in some cases. She loves it! It's called Medi Cal Urinary SO by Royal Canin.



Tinman said:


> How is miss Molly this morning?
> Does she have to go back for more X-rays to see if the pesky little crystal has gone?
> Crystals are supposed to have healing powers - so let's hope this one allows Molly to heal quickly! Xx


Thanks Tracey let's hope it's a healing crystal She has to have another x-ray next Saturday to see if it's working! I hope it does I guess the surgery is worse than getting spayed and she would have to stay at the vets for 2 days. I so don't want that she would be devastated and so would we She is so needy she would cry the whole time!



DB1 said:


> Sorry to hear little Molly is not too well, really hope the food does the trick and she is back to her usual self in no time, may be worth looking into insurance but it probably wouldn't cover this happening again anyway as they will not usually cover any pre-existing health problems.


Yes you are right this wouldn't be covered but we should of got some from day 1 when she was a baby and had no problems yet....When they are healthy you don't really think about that stuff though. Lesson learned!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly taking it easy with her baby blankie It's so cold here brrr!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly taking it easy with her baby blankie It's so cold here brrr!


BEAUTIFUL sweet Molly


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe Molly babe. Stay snuggly. If u need anything just call

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi little Molly! You're a wee pet!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah bless her - I wish I could snuggle little Molly and make her better x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my, even when she's poorly she's a perfect little poppet!  She is always so clean! Her blanket and couch are pristine!  ours look like they've been in the trenches during the war they're that grubby.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Must say that although insurance isn't cheap, it does give you peace of mind. Vets bills are just bonkers, it never fails to astound me how much it costs for each trip to the vets, much more than human medicines!!!  Now we have 4 fur babies to protect, it's costing us just shy of £1000 a year!!!!  BUT, that's for the best cover we could get and I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor little Molly. I hope the food works. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Get Better soon Miss Molly xxxxx:hug:xxxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh my, even when she's poorly she's a perfect little poppet!  She is always so clean! Her blanket and couch are pristine!  ours look like they've been in the trenches during the war they're that grubby.


She does get dirty but now it's snow everywhere so she only gets wet not dirty No mud everything is frozen! I wash her bed every couple of weeks



AliAlfie said:


> Must say that although insurance isn't cheap, it does give you peace of mind. Vets bills are just bonkers, it never fails to astound me how much it costs for each trip to the vets, much more than human medicines!!!  Now we have 4 fur babies to protect, it's costing us just shy of £1000 a year!!!!  BUT, that's for the best cover we could get and I wouldn't be without it.


We are going to get some now the past stuff won't be covered but new stuff will. We are spending a fortune on her it's insane! But we love her so we have no choice


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She does get dirty but now it's snow everywhere so she only gets wet not dirty No mud everything is frozen! I wash her bed every couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get some now the past stuff won't be covered but new stuff will. We are spending a fortune on her it's insane! But we love her so we have no choice


I pay 56$ a month to cover J&W. Jake's last vet Bill was five hundred. After deductible and stuff they don't cover (the visit price) we got 19$ refund. That said if it had been a 3 thousand dollar surgery, we wood get must of it back. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I pay 56$ a month to cover J&W. Jake's last vet Bill was five hundred. After deductible and stuff they don't cover (the visit price) we got 19$ refund. That said if it had been a 3 thousand dollar surgery, we wood get must of it back.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Ya it's worth it this urinary tract thing has cost us 616 dollars so far and then we need to get another x-ray next Saturday. It's a lot! I know there are a few good ones here in Canada will have to ask around. Crazy how expensive it is!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I pay 56$ a month to cover J&W. Jake's last vet Bill was five hundred. After deductible and stuff they don't cover (the visit price) we got 19$ refund. That said if it had been a 3 thousand dollar surgery, we wood get must of it back.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I got insurance for them as soon as I got them. I've thought about dropping it, as so much was not covered but I figure at least they have it should something happen in the future that is pretty significant.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I have premium insurance cover for both mine. I learnt the hard way when my Parsons Jack Russell was diagnosed with cancer. I paid out thousands and still lost her 4 weeks after diagnosis  I didn't really have the money at the time but of course you find it for the health of your dog. Now it costs me £23 a month for both which I don't really miss paying out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ya it's worth it this urinary tract thing has cost us 616 dollars so far and then we need to get another x-ray next Saturday. It's a lot! I know there are a few good ones here in Canada will have to ask around. Crazy how expensive it is!


Ok... I'm going to play devil's advocate here - do you HAVE to get an x-ray saturday? 
When we lived in Kenya it was not always possible to get to a vet - and the cost of vets was prohibitive. My dad doctored the dogs a lot through necessity. Yes we did use the vet - but always had a wait and see philosophy before jumping to the vet. If she is better in herself, not passing blood and not peeing so frequently do you need to have the xray to prove that the stone/crystal has dissolved? Is it not also the case that the stones don't always show up anyway? 
Obviously if Molly is not better/worse then you have to do something, but is there a wait option?
I don't have insurance for my three. I have a dog savings account and after 25 years of dog owning it is healthier than any other savings account we have  I find that the vet's first question is 'are you insured' if you say no, they tend to offer a cheaper treatment as a first course of action. Rather than jumping straight into tests, referrals etc.
Maybe I've just been lucky, but so far so good. If any of the dogs got sick now, well - I love them and would pay out for them to get better. 
I'm definitely not judging or infering that you shouldn't take Molly to the vet. I know that you love her to bits and just want her to be better.
Heck- I love her to bits and want her to be better.
But I hate vet bills.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi there sorry to hear about Molly. Mitzi has been poor too the past few days. It started by her having a couple of weeing accidents. We only gave her rice but in new years day she vomited and brought up a yellow thickish liquid. We decided to take her to the vets and she's on antibiotics (twice a day) and a paste (once a day) to stop the vomiting. The vet also gave us tin food of chicken and rice with strict instructions of one tablespoon every two hrs will a little bit of water. She is also not allowed off the lead for five days. We live by the coast so with all this bad weather she could have eaten anything that's washed up on the shore. Her poo was also yellowish in colour although now she seems constipated!

I personally would take Molly back to the vets. On feeding her she what they suggest. I would just give her a little bit of rice with water. Our vet said little and often is better and antibiotics must always be mixed into the food.

Really hope Molly gets better soon.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Ok... I'm going to play devil's advocate here - do you HAVE to get an x-ray saturday?
> When we lived in Kenya it was not always possible to get to a vet - and the cost of vets was prohibitive. My dad doctored the dogs a lot through necessity. Yes we did use the vet - but always had a wait and see philosophy before jumping to the vet. If she is better in herself, not passing blood and not peeing so frequently do you need to have the xray to prove that the stone/crystal has dissolved? Is it not also the case that the stones don't always show up anyway?
> Obviously if Molly is not better/worse then you have to do something, but is there a wait option?
> I don't have insurance for my three. I have a dog savings account and after 25 years of dog owning it is healthier than any other savings account we have  I find that the vet's first question is 'are you insured' if you say no, they tend to offer a cheaper treatment as a first course of action. Rather than jumping straight into tests, referrals etc.
> ...


Thanks Marzi! Well the reason she has to get this second x-ray is to see if the stone or crystal has dissolved or not. Our vet did explain the cost and gave us the choice of what we wanted to do. When we first took her in when I saw blood and she was straining he told us we could start off with the urinalysis and antibiotic and see how that worked out. He explained that he could also do an x-ray and blood tests to see if there was anything else wrong. 

We could of done everything that first day but we went with the cheaper option. Then when a few days later when she vomited and I could still see blood that is when we had to go for the x-ray and blood test he didn't charge us for the visit this time. He knows we have no insurance so her next x-ray he is going to do for 80 dollars (the first one cost 155). We have a Molly account so sometimes I am not sure if that is the better option or the insurance but lately I am thinking that the insurance might be a better option


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly - she certainly has been through the mill a bit recently. Hopefully the x ray will show that things are getting better not worse.
Is Molly still being sick, or has that at least not persisted?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Poor Molly - she certainly has been through the mill a bit recently. Hopefully the x ray will show that things are getting better not worse.
> Is Molly still being sick, or has that at least not persisted?


No vomiting today and she is loving that canned food he told us to give her the Royal Canin Urinary SO. She chases me everywhere and cries when I open the can She didn't pee as much today lasted 3 hours and no accidents in the house. I haven't noticed any blood today either so I am praying she is getting better!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not against insurance at all, but we had VPI and they already excluded any GI problems with Carley since she had gastroenteritis one time and the last check up with immunizations they did not pay anything because it was prevenative. In all the moving we let it expire and now are facing reinstating the policy. We have a separate account for them too and are trying to decide which way to go. I honestly did not know poos get kidney stones?? My Freddy has delt with this 4 times in the past 17 yrs so I was glad to hear she was not in any pain!! I am praying for Little Molly that the next xray is totally clear with the new food being a success. And blessings to you Renee as I know you are both worried! XXOO from Sami and Carley.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci said:


> I'm not against insurance at all, but we had VPI and they already excluded any GI problems with Carley since she had gastroenteritis one time and the last check up with immunizations they did not pay anything because it was prevenative. In all the moving we let it expire and now are facing reinstating the policy. We have a separate account for them too and are trying to decide which way to go. I honestly did not know poos get kidney stones?? My Freddy has delt with this 4 times in the past 17 yrs so I was glad to hear she was not in any pain!! I am praying for Little Molly that the next xray is totally clear with the new food being a success. And blessings to you Renee as I know you are both worried! XXOO from Sami and Carley.


Thanks Nanci the stone is in her bladder not her kidney. In the x-ray he said it looked like a crystal so not yet a full stone so that is why he is hoping this food will dissolve it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad little Molly is feeling better and looking for food!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I love little Molly on her couch, she still has that feisty spark in her eyes! And that sounds like progress today, you're such good nurses xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'm glad little Molly is feeling better and looking for food!


Yes she has an appetite so that is good!



Mazzapoo said:


> I love little Molly on her couch, she still has that feisty spark in her eyes! And that sounds like progress today, you're such good nurses xxx


She was pretty feisty today she played with her toys and we went for a mini walk and she had bounce in her steop so I know she isn't in any pain. She seemed normal but more tired than usual It was too cold to go for our regular walk but she wasn't overly energetic in the aparmtent


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Yes she has an appetite so that is good!
> 
> 
> 
> She was pretty feisty today she played with her toys and we went for a mini walk and she had bounce in her steop so I know she isn't in any pain. She seemed normal but more tired than usual It was too cold to go for our regular walk but she wasn't overly energetic in the aparmtent


So good to hear she's bouncing while walking and being feisty! I did have dreams last night about Molly and in it she was romping around so tell Molly that's what I expect from her very soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

very pleased to hear Molly is feeling so much better in herself, hopefully she will be back to normal with no crystal in no time. With regards to insurance I do have it and have the top level for Dudley, when it is due again he will be over 2 and I think I will drop the level to the lower one (unless there is not much difference in price), but still make sure it is lifetime cover. I think if I had more than 1 dog I would definitely consider the savings route instead, with insurance there is always an excess to pay and on top of that mine now says I have to pay another 10% of the full cost as well. If I didn't have it and something bad happened then and I had to pay out a huge amount it would just have to go onto the mortgage or something, although I think I would still insure for their first couple of years.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Carried Molly to the park today (too much salt on the sidewalk) so we had our 30 minute run around the park  Clean snow and no salt there. She was happy and bouncy she pee'd 5 times the last ones hardly anything came out but no blood again today so that is good. She ate her food no problem and no vomiting so seems like she is doing a lot better. Made me happy She is not healed cause she is still peeing a lot but no blood and no vomiting for 2 days is a good sign!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds like all very positive news over the past 2 days! Great news!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Carried Molly to the park today (too much salt on the sidewalk) so we had our 30 minute run around the park  Clean snow and no salt there. She was happy and bouncy she pee'd 5 times the last ones hardly anything came out but no blood again today so that is good. She ate her food no problem and no vomiting so seems like she is doing a lot better. Made me happy She is not healed cause she is still peeing a lot but no blood and no vomiting for 2 days is a good sign!


Woohoo!! Go Molly.. Go Molly!! Your a star! :first::twothumbs::canada::whoo:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope it's not too cold for our Canadian friends out there - well I know it's colder than anything we experience, we occasionally get -double figures - but never -20 or -30's.
Keep warm, I recommend brandy to warm you from the inside out  - well it is the weekend x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I hope it's not too cold for our Canadian friends out there - well I know it's colder than anything we experience, we occasionally get -double figures - but never -20 or -30's.
> Keep warm, I recommend brandy to warm you from the inside out  - well it is the weekend x


Ha! You are funny I can't drink hard stuff it makes me vomit Just the smell makes me gag


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I'm on a chilled white wine right now,
How about a nice warm room temperature glass of red instead? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well I'm on a chilled white wine right now,
> How about a nice warm room temperature glass of red instead? X


It's only 3pm here  Think I'm gonna take a nap just took Molly out she had a pee and is good for 3 hours now she can hold it longer yayyyyy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm I've a bottle in the fridge... Hmmm


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Hmmm I've a bottle in the fridge... Hmmm


A full bottle?!
Goodness it's Saturday night and nearly 8.30! 
I have a nearly empty bottle in my fridge!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> A full bottle?!
> Goodness it's Saturday night and nearly 8.30!
> I have a nearly empty bottle in my fridge!!


I'm on a driathlon from Monday! 

I had one glass last night.. A glass went in the ratatouille... So that leaves about 600mls... Then that's it!! Sigh.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> A full bottle?!
> Goodness it's Saturday night and nearly 8.30!
> I have a nearly empty bottle in my fridge!!


Oh Tracey you make me laugh daily


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Plus I'm on my own tonight...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Plus I'm on my own tonight...


Even better - you don't have to share!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Even better - you don't have to share!!!


Big party for Ruth


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Oh Tracey you make me laugh daily


That's nice renee, I am to please  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like to share


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Ruth it's ok if you don't share just once


----------

